# Bluescreens ohne ende erfolglose Fehlersuche



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

Also es begann vor ca. einem Monat!
Ich fuhr den Pc runter und hatte was vergessen bekam die Meldung nicht alle Programme geschlossen Auswahlbutton sofort beenden oder Abbrechen und klickte auf abbrechen dachte er bricht das runterfahren ab! dann Freeze 
Pc Ausgeschaltet Fahrt nicht mehr hoch bootet auch nicht !
Vom Strom genommen! Bootet wieder Windows Startet auch.
Wollte Zocken AoC Bluescreen hmm mehrmals versucht musste ihn immer wieder von strom nehmen damit er startet .
Arbeitsspeicher mit Programm getestet ( über Nacht) keine Probs.
Ja das Mainboard Mainboard eingeschickt und wiederbekommen keine Fehler!
Zusammengebaut ca 2 Wochen ging alles und nun wieder ein Bluescreen nach dem anderen bei zb. Mass Effect oder AoC oder YouTube oder Virenscan 
immer andere Fehler.
oh Windows hab ich auch neu aufgespielt


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

Hier die Fehler die auftauchen:
Nr 1

071612-32339-01.dmp	16.07.2012 09:03:46	MEMORY_MANAGEMENT	0x0000001a	00000000`00041284	fffff980`029e4001	00000000`00000000	fffff780`c0000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0					C:\Windows\Minidump\071612-32339-01.dmp	4	15	7601	286.848	

Nr 2


071612-38126-01.dmp	16.07.2012 08:31:14	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+15594					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071612-38126-01.dmp	4	15	7601	291.784	

Nr 3


071512-36504-01.dmp	15.07.2012 18:49:29	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+15594					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-36504-01.dmp	4	15	7601	285.216	


Nr 4


071512-38126-01.dmp	15.07.2012 18:09:47	SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION	0x0000003b	00000000`c0000005	fffff800`02ef460d	fffff880`0466dc40	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-38126-01.dmp	4	15	7601	292.440	



Hab 11 davon 

Hilfe


----------



## padme (16. Juli 2012)

servus,
du kannst deine minidump mit zb. bluescreenview auslesen, das prog findet die minidump in der regel automatisch. wenn du weisst welche datei am häufigsten für deine abstürze verantwortlich ist, kannst du die ja hier mal posten, oder dierkt über die suchmaschine deines vertauens infos zu der datei einholen.


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

hey hab bluescreenview
bei full path steht am heufigsten : C:/windows /minidump071512-.........-01.dmp 
...... ändert sich immer hab schon gesucht aber da war von fehler zu fehler alles bei.
poste nun nochmal alle error´s

010102-70855-01.dmp	01.01.2002 07:57:50	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	ffffffff`c0000005	fffff800`02e79185	00000000`00000000	ffffffff`ffffffff	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+70040	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+70040					C:\Windows\Minidump\010102-70855-01.dmp	4	15	7600	292.344


071512-36504-01.dmp	15.07.2012 18:49:29	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+15594					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-36504-01.dmp	4	15	7601	285.216	


071512-39047-01.dmp	15.07.2012 09:53:47	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-39047-01.dmp	4	15	7601	292.416	



071512-39733-01.dmp	15.07.2012 10:36:40	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-39733-01.dmp	4	15	7601	292.448	


071612-38126-01.dmp	16.07.2012 08:31:14	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+15594					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f190					C:\Windows\Minidump\071612-38126-01.dmp	4	15	7601	291.784	



123101-49701-01.dmp	01.01.2002 00:15:05	KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x0000001e	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+70010	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+70010					C:\Windows\Minidump\123101-49701-01.dmp	4	15	7600	262.144	


071612-32339-01.dmp	16.07.2012 09:03:46	MEMORY_MANAGEMENT	0x0000001a	00000000`00041284	fffff980`029e4001	00000000`00000000	fffff780`c0000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0					C:\Windows\Minidump\071612-32339-01.dmp	4	15	7601	286.848	


010102-39515-01.dmp	01.01.2002 23:55:28	SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION	0x0000003b	00000000`c0000005	fffff880`0165d94b	fffff880`061a7aa0	00000000`00000000	tcpip.sys	tcpip.sys+5d94b					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+70040					C:\Windows\Minidump\010102-39515-01.dmp	4	15	7600	292.360	


071512-36161-01.dmp	15.07.2012 10:59:01	SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION	0x0000003b	00000000`c0000005	fffff800`02fc3617	fffff880`095aff90	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-36161-01.dmp	4	15	7601	291.624	


071512-38126-01.dmp	15.07.2012 18:09:47	SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION	0x0000003b	00000000`c0000005	fffff800`02ef460d	fffff880`0466dc40	00000000`00000000	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0					C:\Windows\Minidump\071512-38126-01.dmp	4	15	7601	292.440	


123101-45115-01.dmp	01.01.2002 00:11:41	SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED	0x1000007e	ffffffff`c0000005	fffff880`0905a9d1	fffff880`031b6528	fffff880`031b5d80	VClone.sys	VClone.sys+1287					x64	avgtdia.sys+49d1					C:\Windows\Minidump\123101-45115-01.dmp	4	15	7601	292.408


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

Habe es auch schon mit neuen Arbeitsspeicher probiert und wieder Bluescreen.
sowie auch mit memorytest86 der im Bios den Arbeitsspeicher testet.keine Fehler
Dann blieb für mich nur noch die Grafikkarte während ich mit furmark getestet habe ein paar mal Bluescreen.
Dann aber wieder auch beim furmark keine probs. 
Treiber sind eigentlich alle auf dem neusten stand.


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

so habe wieder getestet !!!!!!!!!!
Hot cpu tester pro läuft ca 30sec dann bluescreen
prime 95 ca 10 sec dann bluescreen 
?????????????????????????????????*also der cpu*??????????????????????????????


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Skinna,

lade bitte mal alle Minidumps (mit WinRAR oder WinZIP eingepackt) hier im Forum hoch. Poste auch gleich noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD), sowie einen von GPU-Z.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

hi hir schon mal die minidumps


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

die ersten screenshots


----------



## Skinna (16. Juli 2012)

der rest 
und danke für die mühe die du dir machst!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Die Auswertung der Dumps hat kein eindeutigen Treiberfehler hervorgebracht, so dass ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement haheliegend wäre. Das könnte insbes. mit der Vollbestückung (4 RAM Riegel) zusammenhängen. 

Stelle daher die RAM im Bios wie folgt ein (nicht auf AUTO lassen):

RAM Frequenz: 666mhz (=effektiv 1333mhz)
RAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-38
RAM Spannung: 1,50V

Sollten die Probleme bleiben, erhöhe die RAM Spannung schrittweise bis max. 1,65V (mehr nicht!).

Poste bitte auch noch ein paar Screens von CPU-Z (Reiter SPD) von den restlichen 3 Slots. Im obigen Screen ist der Slot 1 zu sehen. Hier wäre interessant zu sehen, ob auf den restlichen Slots die gleichen Riegel eingebaut sind und auch entsprechend vom Board erkannt werden.

Was wir im Zweifel auch noch ausprobieren könnten, wäre die einzelnen RAM Kits (2x2GB) einzubauen und im Betrieb zu testen (dabei jedes Kit einzeln testen). Schau ma mal...

Da einige Dumps nicht korrekt geschrieben wurden (korrupte Daten), würde ich mir auch gerne noch den Zustand der Systemplatte anschauen. Poste hierzu bitte einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem schon mit 2 riegeln und habe jetzt noch 2 mal die gleichen gekauft um zu testen ob die ersten kaputt sind 
also nur mit den neuen drin das selbe prob mit den Bluescreens
 also dachte ich alle ok also alle rein


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

hier SPD Slots 1 -4

mit dem  RAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-38 komm ich nicht ganz klar den Rest auf auto lassen???
 Hab 8 und nicht 5 Möglichkeiten was zu ändern die ersten 5?
RAM Frequenz: 666mhz (=effektiv 1333mhz) und RAM Spannung: 1,50V geändert und hab ein bisschen gespielt zum test diesmal kein Bluescreen nur Freeze und neustart
allerdings die ram timmings noch nicht geändert


----------



## skorpionle (17. Juli 2012)

Hey Chef,

ich hatte fast das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir lag es zum einem an der Übertaktung, zum anderem an der Soundkarte.

Ich würde auch darauf schließen, das der RAM oder die CPU dies verursacht. 
Hebe mal die VCore an, oder gehe mal mit der MHz der CPU runter. ( versuche es einfach mal ) 
Die RAM gehen automatisch mit rauf oder runter.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

hey skorpi 

da hab ich keine peilung müsstest näher beschreiben


----------



## skorpionle (17. Juli 2012)

Hast Du evtl. Deine CPU getaktet? oder  Hast Du Deine Komponennten gebraucht gekauft? 

Wenn Du beim hochfahren ENTF ( entfernen ) drückst, kommst Du ins Bios oder ggf. UEFI

Da kannst Du die Voltzahl für Deine CPU regulieren. 
Als ich meine CPU brutal Hochgetaktet habe ( Multiplikator angehoben, aber Volt Zahl für CPU unten gelassen ( VCore ) bekam ich die gleichen Bluescreens. 

Deswegen mal ein bisschen CPU runtertaken, oder Vcore erhöhen. 
Beim CPU Takten, ändert sich der Takt auch zugleich für den RAM. 

Versuche es mal.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

Hab im bios bis zu den Fehlern nicht verändert bin voll zufrieden mit der Leistung!!

Nein alle Teile sind neu gekauf Problem ist erst nach einem 3/4 Jahr aufgetaucht 

kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen 

muss eigentlich ein Hardware defekt sein denke ich


----------



## skorpionle (17. Juli 2012)

Bei mir kamen die Probleme wirklich vom übertakten der CPU und des RAM's.
Da wurde das System genauso instabil mit den gleichen Bluescreens.

Das ist dann im übrigen auch ein Hardware Problem


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

jo das mag sein aber ich hab noch Garantie auf Einzelteile und
 wenn ich übertakte oder so.
 Wars das mit der Garantie denke ich !?


----------



## skorpionle (17. Juli 2012)

neeee....

Musst ja nicht gleich wie ein irrer das Dingen hochjagen auf Teufel komm raus....
Du kannst das Zeug auch Downtakten... zur Stabilität... 
Da passiert gar nichts...


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

ahhh !

simpel ist wieder da mal sehen was der meint 

und skorpi werde erstmal die eine Sache von simpel zu ende bringen und dann weiter


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Bei den Festplatten (SMART Werte) fallen gleich einige U-DMA CRC Fehler auf. Diese werden regelmäßig durch fehlerhafte oder lockere Datenkabel verursacht. Tausche hier als erstes gleich mal das SATA Kabel der Systemplatte gegen ein neues aus (wenn es geht, am Besten gleich alle Beide). Beobachte danach den Wert, dieser darf nicht weiter ansteigen (bei der Sytemplatte Hex Wert "1A", bei der Datenplatte Hex Wert "6").

Bei den Riegeln werden zumindest schon mal verschiedene Eeprom Werte ausgelesen.
Lass erst mal nur die Riegel in Slot 1 und 2 stecken (Slots 3 und 4 ausbauen). Stelle dann im Bios die Timings wie oben genannt manuell ein:
TCL: 8
TRCD: 8
TRP: 8
TRAS: 24
TRC: 38
DRAM Command Rate: 2T.

Den Rest auf AUTO lassen.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

ok mach mich an die arbeit


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, wenn noch Fragen sind...immer her damit 

Und vor allem auch das SATA Datenkabel austauschen, da dies allein schon Grund für die Freezes sein könnte.



> diesmal kein Bluescreen nur Freeze und neustart


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

ok das sata kabel ist ein Problem 

woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen mein auto ist in der Werkstatt 
hab nun das vom cd laufwerk angeschlossen nun hab ich nicht 1a sondern 1b besser?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Ok. Das CD Laufwerk brauchen wir ja erst mal nicht. 
Kontrolliere den Hex-Wert nach dem nächsten Freeze/Absturz (...in der Hoffnung, dass es nun besser wird).


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

Hey simpel

Das läuft bis jetzt super 
und die anderen ram riegel komplett weg lassen ??


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Lobe den Tag nicht vor dem Abend 

Die anderen RAM erst mal testweise komplett weg lassen. Wenn es fehlerfrei bleibt, diese wieder (bei den jetzigen Einstellungen) einbauen und wieder im Betrieb testen.

Sind die "anderen" RAM Riegel aktuell noch eingebaut?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

nee nur die ersten beiden drin 
und nun doch nee stunde gespielt wieder Bluescreen 
beim Windows starten wieder Bluescreen
und fahrt momentan auch nicht hoch bleib beim ersten Asus bild hängen
 nehme nun erstmal 5 min strom weg bin gerade am Laptop
wenn er wieder geht lade ich mal die minidump hoch


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Die ersten beiden RAM raus, die anderen beiden reinbauen.
CMOS Reset machen (an die Anleigung im Motherboard Handbuch halten). Nach erfolgreichen Reset musst du die Uhrzeit, Datum und anderen Einstellungen wieder manuell vornehmen (z.B. AHCI Modus, Timings, etc).

Anschalten, ins Bios und die Latenzen der RAM auf 9-9-9-24-33 einstellen. Command Rate 2T. RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz, RAM Spannung auf 1,50V.
Treten die Probleme erneut auf, erhöhe die RAM Spannung schrittweise bis max. 1,65V.



Skinna schrieb:


> und fahrt momentan auch nicht hoch bleib beim ersten Asus bild hängen
> ...
> wenn er wieder geht lade ich mal die minidump hoch



Kannst du dir vermutlich sparen. Hier liegt offensichtlich ein Hardwareproblem vor.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

Hier noch info´s hatte es so oder schon fertig gemacht


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Der UDMA CRC Wert hat sich bei der Platte um einen Zähler erhöht. Wie sieht es bei der Systemplatte aus?

Die Dump schau ich mir heute Abend an.


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

ist auf 1 b geblieben
rtc ram löschen ist richtig oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Das Datenkabel der 500GB Platte hattest du auch ausgetauscht? Hast du eine Festplatte an den Marvell Port angeschlossen (schwarzer SATA_E1 Port)?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

nee hab ich nicht beides


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Skinna schrieb:


> rtc ram löschen ist richtig oder?


 
Genau (Clear RTC RAM).



Skinna schrieb:


> nee hab ich nicht beides


 
Am schwarzen Port hängt aber nichts?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff80003063af0, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff80003063af0, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: ff00f80003063af0, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030064b3 to fffff80002edc1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037aa8a8 fffff800`030064b3 : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff800`03063af0 fffff800`03063af0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037aa8b0 fffff800`02ff6086 : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff880`037aa9d8 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xa53
fffff880`037aa9a0 fffff800`02ff6cb9 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04aa6000 00000000`00000072 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiAllocatePagesForMdl+0x126
fffff880`037aaa90 fffff880`01951fd3 : fffffa80`04a64118 fffff880`0195f519 00000000`00000001 fffff880`02c10000 : nt!MmAllocatePagesForMdlEx+0x89
fffff880`037aaad0 fffff880`0195f3da : fffffa80`04a64118 fffffa80`04a64118 fffff880`037a83e0 fffffa80`04a64118 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StDmCurrentRegionSet+0x9b
fffff880`037aab30 fffff880`0195d59e : fffffa80`04a64118 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000001 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StDmpSinglePageFindSpace+0x4a
fffff880`037aab60 fffff880`0195c773 : fffffa80`04dcd830 fffffa80`04a20940 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04a64118 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StDmpSinglePageAdd+0x2e
fffff880`037aac20 fffff880`0195c62e : fffffa80`04dcd830 00000000`00010000 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`04a640b0 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StDmPageAdd+0xe3
fffff880`037aac80 fffff880`0195b41a : fffffa80`04dcd830 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`04a64f88 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StWorkItemProcess+0x23a
fffff880`037aace0 fffff800`03172e6a : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`048b5b50 fffffa80`03a0d0f0 : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x152
fffff880`037aad40 fffff800`02eccec6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`048b5b50 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`037aad80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53
fffff800`030064b3 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53

Followup: Pool_corruption


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

nee da hängt nichts


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

Ja alles gemacht reset und einstellungen 

und nun kommt er nicht mehr weiter als loading asus

hab wieder strom weg und teste es gleich nochmal ob er hoch fährt


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Also gut, dann bitte den CMOS Reset durchführen und die anderen RAM einbauen. Bios wieder einstellen, insbes. die RAM Einstellungen, wie im Beitrag #30 genannt.



> Nein alle Teile sind neu gekauf Problem ist erst nach einem 3/4 Jahr aufgetaucht


 
Hast du in dem letzten 3/4 irgeneine Hardwarekomponente verändert / ergänzt?

Edit: Ich war zu spät.

mit loading Asus meinst du die Bios Meldung, bevor du ins Bios wechseln kannst?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

nein nichts garnicht


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

mit loading Asus meinst du die Bios Meldung, bevor du ins Bios wechseln kannst?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

jap so nach 5 min ruhe fährt er wieder hoch ohne erneuten reset




und nun'????????


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Netzteil ist eingebaut?


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

consair tx 650 w

bin wieder am laptop hab spiel gestartet nach 30 sec bluescreen


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

ja nun hab ich schon ein Freeze im Bios nachdem ich die Uhrzeit eingestellt habe und den rest einstellen will


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2012)

Bei den Freezes und der Tatsache, dass es ein 3/4 Jahr problemlos lief (Kompatibilitätsprobleme ausgeschlossen), würde ich auf ein defektes Mainboard tippen.

Ein Gegentest könntest du noch machen, sofern du eine andere Grafikkarte zur Hand hast (ggf. von einem anderen PC oder einem Bekannten).


----------



## Skinna (17. Juli 2012)

na das mit dem Mainboard steht ganz am Anfang hat noch Garantie war bei Asus die sagen alles ok
also
Mainboard vom Hersteller geprüft !!!!
Neuen Arbeitsspeicher gekauft und verbaut !!!!!
CPU          ?????????
Grafikkarte ?????????
Netzteil ?????????????
Festplatte??????????


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich gelesen und es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die Überprüfung einer Komponente nicht 100%ig geprüft wurde. Das Board war ganz sicher bei Asus? Nicht beim Händler?

Aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das Board korrekt überprüft wurde und dementsprechend auch in Ordnung ist. Also zurück auf Start.

Für Freezes sind neben dem Board regelmäßig die Grafikkarte oder die Festplatte verantwortlich. Probleme bei Netzteilen zeigen sich durch Abschaltungen, nicht durch Freezes. Ebenso CPU oder RAM Probleme, die sich eher durch Bluescreens bemerkbar machen, als durch Freezes. Aber schließen wir est mal nichts aus. Bluescreens hast du ja auch genügend gehabt. Die verschiedenen Stopfehlercodes lassen auf ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement schließen. Speicher i.d.S. ist insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache, Festplatte, Motherboard. Diese Erkenntnis hilft also erst mal auch nicht viele weiter.

Da der PC schon fehlerfrei lief, schließe ich Kompatibilitätsprobleme aus (welche durchaus Bluescreens und Freezes verursachen könnten). Dass alle vier RAM Riegel auf einmal über den Jordan gehen ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Nichts desto trotz, könntest du den Start bzw. den Betrieb mit nur einem Riegel testen (teste jeden Riegel einzeln). Führe dazu zuvor erneut einen CMOS Reset aus, damit die Bios Einstellungen wieder resettet sind.

Sofern möglich teste auch eine andere Grafikkarte (aus einem anderen PC, von einem Bekannten, etc).

Bist du beim Einbau der Komponenten (nachdem das Motherboard wieder zurück war) sorgfältig vorgegangen. Keine CPU Pins verbogen, CPU-Kühler korrekt montiert (nicht verkanntet, zu fest, zu locker). Steckkarten (insbes. Grafikkarten) richtig montiert (Kontakte vollständig im Slot)?

Hier würde ich ebenfalls noch mal ansetzen (sofern du keine andere Grafikkarte hast, bzw. eine andere Grafikkarte keine Besserung bringt). Baue das System komplett auseinander (incl. CPU) und baue es außerhalb des Gehäuses auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage, z.B. Karton (nicht auf der Motherboardfolie!) wieder auf. Überprüfe die CPU auf optische Auffälligkeiten (Schmauchspuren, verbogene Pins) und trage die Wärmeleitpaste frisch auf. Installiere nur die wichitigsten Komponenten, die du für einen Start brauchst (CPU, Kühler, 1 RAM Riegel, Grafikkarte, Tastatur).
Klappt der Start (hier nur mal bis zum Bios) ohne Probleme, schließe das DVD Laufwerk und Maus an und boote eine Live-CD (z.B. Ubuntu oder Knoppix). Teste ob das System fehlerfrei läuft. Wenn ja schließe die Festplatte wieder an und boote dein Betriebssystem.


----------



## Skinna (18. Juli 2012)

HI
schicke jetzt Grafikkarte und Netzteil weg und melde mich wieder wenn es eine Antwort ergibt

trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2012)

Alles klar 
Bin gespannt, was dabei rum kommt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skinna (6. September 2012)

Alter Hab ich einen Hass 
Hab ne neue Grafikkarte bekommen und neues Netzteil
Nun aber schnell zusammenbauen ok läuft nach 3 std bluescreen
In einen PC laden zur Diagnose gegeben und die sagen Mainboard 
bei Alternate angerufen :
Nein die lassen einen nicht aussprechen bin nur dummer kunde!!!!!
Nun soll ich das ding wieder einschicken und das Mainboard war vorher nicht beim Hersteller die Haben nur ein paar Boottests gemacht ne Halbe std unter last laufen lassen und das wars

Vielen dank nochmal für die Zeit und Hilfe hattest ja eigentlich den Fehler doch schnell gefunden


----------



## simpel1970 (6. September 2012)

Kein Ding  Ich hoffe, dass das Problem dann auch endgültig mit einem neuen Board vom Tisch ist (*daumendrück*)


----------

